

Day 166: To all my friends without children. - kirillzubovsky
http://jasongood.net/365/2011/06/day-166-to-all-my-friends-without-children/

======
axilmar
Absolutely understandable by me, I am in the exact same situation.

Having kids alters your life dramatically.

